

Vagrant 1.0 - Virtualized development for the masses. - mitchellh
http://vagrantup.com/?v1

======
mitchellh
Hi! Just so you know I'll be responding to any comments here on HN. I've
worked on Vagrant for over 2 years and even originally announced it on HN
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1175901>). Over the 2 years of the
existence of the project, popularity has steadily rose, features were flushed
out, and stability soon followed. With the 1.0 release I'm happy to announce a
handful of the many companies who use Vagrant every day as well as present the
world with a stable product.

Thanks!

~~~
Argorak
We are using it since 0.3 and am really impressed on how well it worked. I
especially enjoyed how well your beta versioning worked: it broke every 0.1,
but only in small increments, so keeping up was simple.

------
patcon
People often talk big in open source communities about all the progressive and
best-practicey things their organizations do. But oftentimes, people don't
share. A good chunk of the time, it's competitive advantage, but sometimes
this is because it's tough to share a complex setup easily.

Vagrant makes it simple to share a workflow or tool configuration as a little
package that can be exploded into its full awesomeness with a simple "vagrant
up". Combined with Chef's Spiceweasel tool, others can theoretically launch an
infrastructure right then and there, should they like what they see locally.

This blows my mind. Surrriously. So excited for the potential. Thanks
Mitchell, for being the right wizard at the right time.

------
ynniv
Two things.

First, let your designers know that the website is awesome and I would steal
the theme in an instant if I had a similar site to build. Did I say steal? I
meant hire / license! An open, attributive license would be nice.

Second, you need to mention veewee on the first page, or you rapidly lose
anyone who isn't using lucid32. Anyone who uses mongodb for instance.

~~~
mitchellh
Thanks!

First, the designer is Adam Debreczeni (twitter.com/heyadam). He did an
amazing job, and he did all of it in 6 hours. :)

And VeeWee will be mentioned soon enough. Big things are happening with
Vagrant/VeeWee in the near future.

------
lunaru
I'm running 0.9.2 and was wondering if the 1.0 upgrade is worthwhile but found
it hard to find the CHANGELOG from the vagrant site.

Thank goodness for github:

[https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/blob/master/CHANGELOG.m...](https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)

------
johnbender
I'm biased (I'm a contributor!) but I think Vagrant has changed, and will
continue to change, how (server|web|operations) development and developer
education happen.

I honestly don't know what I would do without it, and I'm grateful for the
chance I've had to work on it. Thanks Mitch for all your hard work!

------
aaronblohowiak
I use vagrant all day, every day. It solves a huge number of the problems that
I have with using VMs to manage development environments. My main complaints
are 1) 4gb limit on macbook air's (mitch, you should fix this ;) ) and 2)
sometimes i find that the vm gets in a state where the filesystem becomes
"Read only" and the only fix is to vagrant destroy and vagrant up. Thankfully,
vagrant up is all automated so it just means an extra coffee break, but I'd
rather avoid this if I could. Sadly, I think this may be more of a virtualbox
issue than a vagrant issue so I don't want to besmirch the work of Mitch, et
al. I would not want to develop most apps without vagrant!

------
drnicwilliams
Congrats Mitchell!

I've been a raving fan of vagrant 30 seconds after I learnt about it 1.5 years
ago. Engine Yard has been fans. We use it and want our customers to use it.

Thank god you have kept working at it so diligently for these 2 years!

------
tcopeland
What an excellent utility Vagrant is. I've been using it a lot lately for
working on Nagios and Ganglia configuration setup and tuning; so convenient to
be able to build a base box with what I need and then fire up a little cluster
in a minute or so.

------
mbreese
I have a question...

So, Vagrant lets you setup quick VMs to make development easier. I get that...
(and like it). But what happens when you need to migrate the dev image to
actual hardware? I assume that you use the same Puppet / Chef provisioning
that you use in the VM, but it isn't clear from the "Getting Started" part of
the site. Does Vagrant help with that, or are you on your own?

Perhaps there should be a "Production/deployment" section of the Getting
Started Guide.

~~~
josephholsten
I've set up scripts to convert an existing virtualbox/vagrant .box file to a
vmware compatible OVF. I would use those to deliver to clients at my last
employer. I know github is doing a similar process. Additionally there's
mccloud, which lets you deploy to aws. If you need help getting any of these
set up, let me know.

~~~
senthilnayagam
those scripts would be nice to haves, if they are not part of some commercial
product or a potential startup can you open source them

------
tomku
Did you guys (or the MRI guys, not sure where the bug was) ever fix whatever
forced the use of JRuby on Windows in previous versions, or is it just bundled
with the installer now? Either way, grats on the release, Vagrant is a really
useful (and cool!) tool. :)

~~~
johnbender
Tomku,

I think you're referring to the win32ole issues which were addressed in the
0.9.0 release as the driver and communication with Virtualbox no longer
require ffi.

[edit] the change was made in the 0.9 release.

------
samuel1604
Is tere any plans to have vagrant support LXC (obv on Linux) it has been much
more efficient for me to use LXC lately.

------
jetxs
Thanks man. Vagrant saved me a ton of time.

